
The Making of Freeciv WebGL 3D - roschdal
http://play.freeciv.org/blog/2017/05/the-making-of-freeciv-webgl-3d/
======
xmichael99
I've gone through my Freeciv spurts over the years, and I must say the
developers of this project deserve serious credit for continuing development
and innovating. The art has been a bit lacking, but the new 3D version is
looking pretty good and getting better. The real success with the game is the
immersive detailed game play, the devs. have been smart to add a wide range of
features and detailed management while not going over board.

~~~
BeetleB
>I've gone through my Freeciv spurts over the years

Is it still really, really hard unless you use the "one true strategy"?

~~~
tom_mellior
I used to love playing Freeciv, but whenever I touched it in the last few
years, I found that it has become ridiculously hard. It feels like after a few
rounds the other civilizations are already building King Richard's Crusade or
whatever about 1000 BC, and a few rounds after that they get upset for no
diplomatic reason, declare war, and wipe you off the map.

I'm sure some people like the challenge, but when I play games I do like to
get a chance at winning :-)

So yes, it's really hard, which would be OK if there were settings that make
it easier, but I for one can't find them.

~~~
orionblastar
I haven't played Freeciv in a while, but the AI only respects strength. Build
lots of ranged units and a few mele units and a lot of mounted units to
capture cities. AI is not smart enough to compete with a human player so they
give it a lot of bonuses like more science points, etc. AI therefore cheats
with rigged bonus points on dice rolls.

------
tangue
Trying to play Freeciv I have this "what am I suppose to do in this game"
feeling. Not everyone has grown up with this kind of game and there´s no real
onboarding. It's a bit sad because I'm sure I might enjoy it

~~~
jeeyoungk
To be honest, that is how the original civilization games feel like. Very
sparse and unfriendly onboarding.

~~~
rangibaby
Civ2 at least had a tutorial game (explained in the paper manual!) and auto
"help" ("this looks like a good place to build a city"). The game is pretty
hard until you get the hang of it, especially in the version where the AI
hates humans.

------
cubano
Its almost like the game has become _watching the devs keep making the game_ ,
and to be honest that part seems much more interesting and fun then trying the
learn and play the thing.

Long ago I lost the ability to find mindless enjoyment, what I look for in
games, in management-type sims such as this. They stress me out too much with
the endless options and tweakings.

~~~
vincnetas
I played through all civ's. This is probably a game that ate most of my gaming
time. And i think it's because of the same thing as for you, that you are
building a most efficient system for your goal. Recently i discovered
"Factorio" and i think it will take over the civ for me. And steel even more
of my time :(

Edit: be warned, it's really addictive...

~~~
cubano
Hey it looks pretty awesome...thanks for the heads up I'll give it a try.

------
partycoder
The invariant of Civ games is that they need to create an immersive experience
related to the historic period you are in and around each civilization.

Commercial Civ games achieve this using a combination of graphics, music and
sound effects. So I think the challenge for FreeCiv is that, is to become more
immersive in this way.

e.g: In commercial games you have accompanying music, you have sound effects
and unit sounds for each language, each period looks very distinctive from
each other.

But don't get me wrong though, I think it is a fantastic project, and have had
fun playing it over the years. Same with FreeCol.

------
jug
Wow, I thought it didn't look that impressive and judged by late 2016 but it's
already looking far better/mature and suited for actual gaming. Some traction
there! :)

